# Snuggle Bag Questions



## JunoMars (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi!!

So I have had my hedgie, Juno for about a month now and i just got her some snuggle bags. I didnt think they were necessary because shes been sleeping in her igloo with one of my t-shirts, but after reading many threads i thought it was a good idea to get her some. So here are my questions, hopefuly they dont sound too silly 

Do you usually keep the bags in the hedgies cages? I have one in there now but she doesnt seem interested in it, i always catch her going in and out of her igloo. 

When i put her in the snuggle bag to watch TV or read she poops in it! its happen twice already and im scared that shes going to assosciate peeing and pooping with it. is this normal? maybe i should let her run around first then put her in it? i think she likes to relieve herself under things and thats why shes doing it in the bag...

I really want her to enjoy her bag, any advice is much appreciated!!

Thanks!!
Alexis


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

My hedgie is OBSESSED with her snuggle bag-- I leave it in her cage she usually sleeps in it but will also sleep under it. All hedgies are different though with different sleeping preferences- so do not worry if your hedgie does not end up liking the snuggle bag (unfortunately this may happen). 

With regards to the peeing and pooping in the bag I would let her run around to relieve herself before snuggling. This way she does not think that the bag is only for doing her business in and she is more likely to enjoy it properly inside and outside of her cage


----------



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

I keep my hedgehog's snuggle bag inside of her cage. I see her in it sometimes (other times I catch her being naughty and going under the fleece liner under the snuggle bag :lol: ). It is completely normal for them to use the bathroom in these. I have had the same problem and I have been starting to wake her up first before taking her out for cuddles. 

I have potty trained my hedgie, and find that when she's trying to get away during bonding time she's looking for the litter box, so I place her in her box, let her do her business, then cuddles resume. I still find that she goes to the bathroom in her bag, but most hedgies like to use the bathroom where ever they are. Perhaps when she's in the snuggle bag, associate the bag with food. My hedgehog never has once peed or poop near her water or food dish. Start feeding her treats while she's in the snuggle bag. She'll start to associate being in the bag with food, and hopefully stop using the potty in the bag. All hedgehogs are different though. 

Good luck!


----------



## chubbstersmomma (Mar 13, 2015)

I always keep my hedgehogs snuggle bag in his cage because he loves it so much. I use it instead of an igloo because it saves space and it is also a great way for my hedgie to stay warm!


----------



## HedgiePome (Mar 27, 2014)

When Cookie had a 2x3 C&C cage I left the snuggle bag in because there was a lot of unused space (although he always opted for the igloo.) Now he has a different set up (Christmas tree bin) and there's not really a spot to put it, so I just save it for snuggle times with me. He loves them


----------

